# Brooklyn, NY/Eberron/Saturdays



## Gotham Gamemaster (Aug 8, 2006)

Looking for players (21 or older) to start a fun and friendly 3.5 D&D game set in Eberron. The location will be near King's Games in Brooklyn. All play styles and experience levels welcome. If you're interested in playing or would like more details, please email:

gothamgamemaster@yahoo.com

Cheers!


----------

